# Rest in Peace. Brad "MuseAV" Weber



## TJCornish (Sep 5, 2014)

Just heard that Brad Weber passed away from cancer today. Bummer.

http://forums.prosoundweb.com/index.php/topic,151344.0.html


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 5, 2014)

The advice of museav will be truly missed here on CB. The CB staff has known that he was battling Chronic Lymphocytic Leukemia, since last fall. @dvsDave has traded a few messages with him privately about it. He asked us to keep it quiet and we did. Brad was such a brilliant example of what makes CB great. He was a consultant, his job was to sell advice. But in his spare time, he was here giving away advice for free to anyone who asked. Behind the scenes as a CB mod he was always the voice for being fair to all users and making sure we are consistent about how we enforce the TOS. In the last 2 1/2 years as he has suffered intense pain and battled cancer, he would still take the time when he was strong enough to come here and help others. 

Fortunately, we have 4,021 nuggets of advice from Brad here on CB. His words will be here forever. Years will pass, but his voice will never be truly silent and his advice will continue to educate others for years to come.

Rest in Peace Brad


----------



## Dover (Sep 5, 2014)

I too enjoyed his well spoken advice. He will be missed.

Thank you for posting this.


----------



## MNicolai (Sep 5, 2014)

Had been talking with my colleagues earlier this week about some of the things I learned from Brad. Always enjoyed picking his brain here at CB and offline as well. He was capital-P Professional in his field always a gentleman. Loved having him contribute to the conversations and community here. Going to miss greatly.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Sep 5, 2014)

Brad gave generously of his time and knowledge. The CCTV system in my theatre is all because of his free yet invaluable advice. My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Les (Sep 5, 2014)

Man... It has been a tough year for CB. We've lost some great ones.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 5, 2014)

I had the great fortune of meeting Brad at InfoComm a few years back. It was a great opportunity to really get to know him. I knew this day was coming, but am very glad that we had him for as long as we did.


----------



## DaveySimps (Sep 6, 2014)

A terrible loss, but a slight bit of comfort in knowing he is no longer in pain. Rest in peace.

~Dave


----------



## jonliles (Sep 8, 2014)

Brad lived a couple of miles from me. We had a couple conversations about 1 particular intersection that had 3 different digital signposts ; one in front of a high school, 1 in front of a national chain pharmacy, and one in front of a local business. We had several good chuckles about how none of the 3 ever agreed on time and temperature.

Below is his obit posted in the AJC from this weekend:

WEBER, Bradley Age 53, of Marietta, passed away Sept. 5, 2014. Services private. Phoenix Funeral Services, Conyers, GA
Published in The Atlanta Journal-Constitution on Sept. 7, 2014

http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/at...dley-weber&pid=172381251#sthash.WkoQprnk.dpuf


----------



## BillESC (Sep 8, 2014)

Sad news indeed. Years ago we co-hosted a Wednesday evening live chat room on ProDJ.com.


----------



## JohnD (Sep 9, 2014)

Phil Graham posted this at Soundforums.net.
https://bradloryweber.shutterfly.com/
Before I joined here I lurked for quite a while and whenever I saw something by MuseAV I would always lean forward in my chair while reading because I soon learned that whatever Brad wrote, it was worth paying attention to, he was the real deal. Yes, he will be missed by many.


----------



## jonliles (Sep 11, 2014)

JohnD said:


> Phil Graham posted this at Soundforums.net.
> https://bradloryweber.shutterfly.com/
> Before I joined here I lurked for quite a while and whenever I saw something by MuseAV I would always lean forward in my chair while reading because I soon learned that whatever Brad wrote, it was worth paying attention to, he was the real deal. Yes, he will be missed by many.



Thank you for sharing.


----------

